# How to teach focus along with a focused heel



## brittany97 (Jul 22, 2015)

This may have been posted before, but I've not been able to find it. My GSD has come such a long way since I've rescued her, and I'm able to teach her most of the basic commands, but eventually I would like to begin competitions with her. The problem I'm having is getting her to focus, along with teaching her to do a focused heel. I've been using food lures, but she doesn't seem able to generalize the command with the action quite yet. Any advice on how to get her focus and heel competition ready would be great.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Are you taking classes with her?If you want to compete she'll need to focus with distractions,noise,lots of other dogs and people around.
If you're practicing alone for the time being,there are tons of helpful youtube videos on focus and heeling.
Some helpful hints are be enthusiastic,walk briskly and change direction frequently.Only treat and praise when she's actually focused on you,(reward, don't lure).Really short practice periods to start,a few minutes.


----------



## brittany97 (Jul 22, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Are you taking classes with her?If you want to compete she'll need to focus with distractions,noise,lots of other dogs and people around.
> If you're practicing alone for the time being,there are tons of helpful youtube videos on focus and heeling.
> Some helpful hints are be enthusiastic,walk briskly and change direction frequently.Only treat and praise when she's actually focused on you,(reward, don't lure).Really short practice periods to start,a few minutes.


I was taking classes with a really fantastic trainer before I moved, now I'm looking for one in my area, but I wanted to get most of the ground work done while looking for a trainer.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Find those classes but until then, find a good wall


----------

